# what could the "brake fault, stop vehicle" warning mean? the ...



## ddeuce74 (Jun 13, 2005)

brakes are functioning fine, fluid is OK. HAs anyone experienced anything similar?
thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: what could the "brake fault, stop vehicle" warning mean? the ... (ddeuce74)*

This fault has sometimes been known to appear in conjunction with a low battery condition. In other words, if the vehicle battery is really, really discharged, the vehicle will sometimes generate fault codes from various control modules as a result of low voltage supply to those modules.
However - considering that the braking system is a pretty safety-critical one, I suggest you play it safe, and take the warning seriously, and do what the warning suggests you do. If the warning read "CD jammed, stop vehicle" - well, you could probably ignore it for a while, and hope that it went away. But, not brakes.
Michael


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: what could the "brake fault, stop vehicle" warning mean? the ... (PanEuropean)*

agreed...
why waste time asking us around here?
that's pretty important, so have it towed
to the dealer. roadside assistance will
pick up that tab.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: what could the "brake fault, stop vehicle" warning mean? the ... (ddeuce74)*

David:
About that 'brake fault' warning - here's another thought:
Make sure the vehicle transmission is in Park, and make sure that the mechanical parking brake is engaged. After having done those two things, try starting the vehicle and letting it idle for about 20 minutes - this for the purpose of charging up the battery. Don't drive it anywhere, just start it and let it idle in one spot with the parking brake on and the transmission in Park.
Once that is done, turn the vehicle off, lock it, leave it alone for about 5 minutes (this lets all the various systems 'go to sleep'), then get back in it and start it again. See if you get the same message, or, if the vehicle starts normally and does not give you any message at all.
If, after doing that, the vehicle starts normally and does not give you any fault message, you might want to call your VW dealer and tell them what has happened. They can then tell you whether it is appropriate to drive the vehicle to the dealership to have it looked at, or to have it towed to the dealership. It's difficult (translation = reckless and impossible) to make such a determination here on the BB, where we only have asynchronous communication, and can't easily discuss things back and forth.
Michael


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: what could the "brake fault, stop vehicle" warning mean? the ... (ddeuce74)*

I had the exact same fault a while back. It came after my constant running gear workshop fault. It is exactly as stated above, a low battery condition probably caused by the faulty wire to the alternator that runs beneath the motor.
Mine came about twice, affected the operation fo the tranny, locking the car in a low gear, then went away as mysteriously as it came, never to rear its ugly head again. (Wood knocking sound.) Now if the binding would only go away.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: what could the "brake fault, stop vehicle" warning mean? the ... (mdjak)*

I have another explanation. I was able to generate this fault by doing "J"-turns in the snow with the ESP turned off. It REALY pisses off the car when you do it, but it sure is fun. If you weren't doing anything screwy, it's a serious issue and should be looked at by the dealer ASAP.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: what could the "brake fault, stop vehicle" warning mean? the ... (PorkchopB)*

I got that warning on my 04 and it turned out to be a defective stepper motor and TCM.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

I got it twice, took it to the shop, they couldnt find anything wrong. In that trip, they also changed the Rear Differential Oil.
The warnings came on again twice, and then nothing for the past one week.
Everytime it came on, I would shut-down, and restart it (in 30 sec) and the warnings would disappear.
SSP.


----------

